
SqueakJS – A Squeak VM in JavaScript - joubert
http://bertfreudenberg.github.io/SqueakJS/
======
dkarapetyan
Also amber smalltalk: [http://amber-lang.net/](http://amber-lang.net/)

------
voltagex_
Any idea what the examples are trying to store offline? And where in the code
that is?

~~~
TheDong
Here, let me do the equivilant of LMGTFY:
[https://github.com/bertfreudenberg/SqueakJS/search?utf8=%E2%...](https://github.com/bertfreudenberg/SqueakJS/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=localstorage)

Looks like it's storing settings, images, and files created by said images.

Reminder that Squeak is a full VM and naturally has file-io abstractions which
must be implemented.

~~~
voltagex_
Right, brainfart and I couldn't remember the name of that API. Thanks!

~~~
bertfreudenberg
Large data (file contents) is stored in IndexedDB, only settings and file meta
data in localStorage.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
For Scratch in Firefox:

    
    
      UnknownError
      "Error opening database: undefined" vm.js:358
    

:(

Edit: Also Etoys, sadly.

~~~
bertfreudenberg
Works for me in Firefox 34.0.5, default settings. Would be great if you could
post instructions on how to reproduce at
[https://github.com/bertfreudenberg/SqueakJS/issues](https://github.com/bertfreudenberg/SqueakJS/issues)

------
sebastianconcpt
Impressive. Did you realize that after loading doesn't even need internet
anymore?

------
scoopr
Cool, one of the examples (etoys) crashed Safari (8.0.3) FTL JIT. :)

~~~
bertfreudenberg
Yep. I reported that a while ago, but it's not fixed yet:
[https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=136803](https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=136803)

